# First thread - opinion of 24/7 boards?



## Guest

J.U.N.K junk, junk, junk.


----------



## snowjeeper

the skeptik said:


> J.U.N.K junk, junk, junk.


Like worse than Lamar and sims? I haven't been looking into actual brands for very long, but I'd like to come up with something in December. I'll probably start a new thread sometime asking for the typical noob help.


----------



## Guest

about the same.


----------



## Guest

Often times it's one of those things when you haven't heard anything about a company or can't find them mentioned fairly easily, chances are they're crap. Found that out with Rossignol snowboards the hardway


----------



## snowjeeper

Alright cool, thanks for the word yo ;-) 
Love the avatar btw, I was sitting and staring at it during work. haha.


----------



## jmacphee9

Fallen Saint said:


> Often times it's one of those things when you haven't heard anything about a company or can't find them mentioned fairly easily, chances are they're crap. Found that out with Rossignol snowboards the hardway


obviously used cheap rossi's...rossi makes good free-riders and a few good woods. not to mention they make dc's new boards that are getting good reviews...


----------



## legallyillegal

jmacphee9 said:


> obviously used cheap rossi's...rossi makes good free-riders and a few good woods. not to mention they make dc's new boards that are getting good reviews...


Actually those are made by Mervin (Quiksilver). Quiksilver sold Rossignol to a company owned by a former CEO and Jarden (K2) in the summer.


----------



## snowjeeper

So the new Rossi boards are better you're saying? Most of the shops around here sell alot of Rossi.


----------



## legallyillegal

This year's Rossignol boards should still be of Mervin quality... I don't know what's going to happen next year though.


----------



## jmacphee9

thats interesting...well i wonder if rossi or mervins is making dc then?


----------



## legallyillegal

DC is owned by Quiksilver.


----------

